# How do I make gmail fetch mails from yahoo mail ?



## mikeon (Oct 11, 2008)

I use a main yahoo account currently and want to shift entirely to gmail, as you know gmail has a mail fetcher which can fetch mail from other email accounts also.I used it to fetch mails from an older yahoo.co.in account and it worked fine.Problem is when I try to fetch mails from my current yahoo account, it gives an error saying *

[Server denied POP3 access for the given username and password. POP access is limited to Yahoo! Mail Plus subscribers]

*I know yahoo doesn't offer POP3 access to free yahoo mail but it worked with my other account.There is software such as YPOPS, which emulates POP3 for use with Outlook, thunderbird etc but is there any workaround for it to work with gmail ? I want to use one place only to check all my mail.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 11, 2008)

You can just redirect all your mails from Yahoo to Google. You can do that in the mail settings.


----------



## mikeon (Oct 11, 2008)

Nope... it says I need a Yahoo Plus account for that too...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 11, 2008)

or forward all Yahoo! mails to GMail ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

That will be a yahoo.com account for which neither forwarding nor pop access is allowed for free. Both services are provided free in yahoo.co.in accounts only.


----------



## mikeon (Oct 11, 2008)

So i guess I have no way of switching completely to gmail... is there any way i can move all my mail from yahoo to gmail?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

^^I think no way is there to do this for free.


----------

